# [SOLVED] Realtek won't install



## DudeOfLife (Jul 16, 2007)

I have been having the following issue with sound on my computer lately.

I have a Realtek AC97 which Windows says is working properly, but I get no sound for music playback either in iTunes or media player. Under the "audio" tab of "sounds and audio device properties" in control panel, it shows no playback device under the sound playback. In the past I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling as well as rolling back the driver, both with some success. But now I have updated the latest driver from Realtek's website, and it is not working at all. I suppose I could roll back the driver again like I've done in the past, but I don't want to keep doing this every time I start my computer. Any knowledgable folk out there might know a good solution for this? Thanks!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

I would start with the latest drivers from your computer or motherboard manufacturer. Post the manufacturer and model of your computer or motherboard.


----------



## audiomod (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

the only thing i can come up with is the driver rissue but u have tried this already. But logic dictates that if you have sound on your pc - startup sound etc, then your card is working fine and the problems lays with media player and how that interprets the dirvers. 

If there is no sound at all ensure ac 97 is enabled in the bios.

then go to sound and audio devices in the control panel and ensure that they are selected for both playback and recording.

if that fails and you have a spare slot - there are some really cheap cards out there - an old sound blaster is £10 now! the drivers for those are pretty solid.

hope it helps.


----------



## arkalfane (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

Hello The Matt, I have the same problem with Realtek AC'97. I have D/loded the driver from REALTEK site (WDM 4.00) sometime it installs and then on restart windows xp says it finds new h/ware and reject the driver as "invalid data". It used to work until I reinstalled XP and reformatted my drive because of too many crashes due to "device driver"! My system is based on American Megatrends, Intel P4 2.93Ghz, WinXP 2002SP2, oem by PROSYS.CA,motherboard serial is ECS/RC410L 800_M 2.0


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

Do you know the manufacturer and model of your computer? If so, post that here.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

Did you install all the chipset drivers for this board from the motherboard disk? If you go to device manager (start, control panel, system, hardware, device manager), do you have any red or yellow marks in the Audio area?


----------



## jdyer (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

I am having the same problem ("Not a valid Win32" message when running driver update for Realtek AC'97) on my mom's computer: She's running Windows XP on Compaq Presario SR1610NX. What adds layers of complexity for me are the following factors: 1) a neighbor did her migration from another computer to the new Presario so I don't know if the realtek driver is a holdout from the old system or came with the Compaq, 2) I ran a program called Driver Detective and it said the current Realtek driver was outdated - it took control of the download of the new driver that yielded the "not a valid Win32" message -- so I don't know if that program downloaded the correct driver. Sound seems fine for limited tasks so far. I only got into this because the driver detective signled out the driver as outdated. Any help out there for a neophyte?
Jeanne


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

Just a couple of comments. First of all, be careful of programs like Driver Detective, because a great many of them aren't very accurate. i don't know that program, but just don't use those type programs.

Second, go here and see if this is the driver you need:

Download driver from VIA Technologies Inc:
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software5/COL9496/pv-25722-2/sp26592.exe


----------



## arkalfane (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

Hi TheMatt and Tumbleweed36. MY PC is an XPLIO1050E (by PROSYS Canada) their site being spmmicro.com. I have used the Motherboard disk to update drivers (It has Realtek AC'97 ver3.75) I have used that one and xp does not recognized the hardware. I have no audio device when I try it from control panel
But I hear the sound of windows at start. When I open the device manager, multimedia has a yellow exclamation mark, at request on update,it comes back with Realtek AC'97 folder and tries to transfer it to program fils/Realtek AC'97 and then it says "invalid data" and stops. I have the same problem with my printer HP LJ1200 and my DVD writer HP 740b (both those drivers are d/lded from HP site and both are working), but no sound!Tks for any idea to correct that problem.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

When you get the Add New Hardware wizard, select the second option to select the driver manually. Then select to search the CD. Put in your motherboard CD and click Next. See if it finds a driver.


----------



## arkalfane (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

HI Matt,

I have done it. It finds the driver on CD but ends up with the same diagnosis: invalid data. I have run it from CD directly and it has been installed on the Realtek AC'97 folder of Program Files. But then when the wizard install it, it finds the same diagnosis: Invalid Data. Maybe my windows installer is at fault. I have d/lded Windows installer 1.1 from microsoft site and I find the same problem. I hear the sound(bip) when Windows starts,so the hardware seems present and ok. Only xp has pb figuring it ou! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

that is produced by the bios through the system speaker
check onboard is enabled in the bios and you can see it listed in the device manager


----------



## arkalfane (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

Hi Dai,
I dont know what you mean. I have done this: Control Panel>Performance & Maintenance>Administrative Tools>Computer management>Device Manager> and it shows Multimedia &Audio controller with a yellow flag. At trouble shooting it says driver not installed (code28) and if I try to have the wizard install a driver it goes up to folder Realtek AC'97 and stops with: "Invalid data". If I try to reinstall with setup, it stops all of sudden in the middle of the process without any diagnosis or warning. The manufacturer has send me all the drivers, this one (Realtek AC'97)will not install!!! It used to work perfectly before I reformatted my HD and reinstalled XP media center 2005! Tks for any clue.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

Download Everest from my sig and create a full report in Text or HTML. Attach it by clicking Go Advanced and then scrolling down to below the message box. Click Manage Attachments.


----------



## arkalfane (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

Hello,

Thanks for your direction. Report Attached. Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

Hopefully this driver will give you audio:
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/integrated-xp.html


----------



## arkalfane (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

Hello TheMATT,

Thanks for your help. I had the previous version of ATI driver (7.6) but even with the new one the audio is not working! but I can hear the windows start bip! and it always give me code 28 (no driver for Multimedia Audio controller)!Tks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

I would check that the onboard audio is enabled in the BIOS. Enter your BIOS:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/info/article/64/how-to-enter-the-bios-setup/

Look around for onboard devices or onboard audio controller. If you see it, make sure its enabled. My feeling is it is, but I just want to check.

Remember, if you are *unsure* about any setting, *don't change it* until you check with us. Some of the BIOS settings are very powerful and can harm your computer if used improperly.


----------



## arkalfane (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

Hello Matt and Dai,

The audio is on auto (and not disabled, the 2 choices) in the BIOS. I spoke with the people who built the system and I had sent them the complete report from Everest and they think the Realtek AC'97 is damaged and need replaced. Fortunately my system is still under warranty, so I'll bring it to them as soon as I can get a replacement to continue my usual work. I thank you so much all of you who have tried to help! Sincere thanks as I have learned a lot about my PC and how to find a lot of things which are inside. Bye


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

Good luck with the warranty repair. :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

let us know how you get on with it


----------



## jdyer (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Realtek won't install*

Tumbleweed36,
I used the driver link you gave me to install the Realtek AC'97 upgrade and it terminated successfully. Thank you. I noted that it had a signature whereas the driver that the Driver Detective software downloaded did not. After the requested restart, I ran the Driver Detective program again and it still said I had an outdated driver. On the other hand, this time when I ran PC doctor, the audio passed the diagnostic whereas no diagnostic could be run before because a message of "unsupported" came up first.

This leaves me sensing that things are better but that there yet may be an even newer driver out there.

Thank you for your help.
jdyer 



Tumbleweed36 said:


> Just a couple of comments. First of all, be careful of programs like Driver Detective, because a great many of them aren't very accurate. i don't know that program, but just don't use those type programs.
> 
> Second, go here and see if this is the driver you need:
> 
> ...


----------

